# Remote Start problem



## 01MK4wagon (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone can please help me , i have a 2011 Routan SEL with remote start , and started to stop working today , and the cluster light started to go dim and bright . Electrical issue maybe?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure what's going on with your cluster, but electrical seems like a good guess. As for the remote start not working, i have found ours doesn't work if there is a check engine light. Not sure if it doesn't work with all CELs, or if it's specific codes thrown that causes the remote start not to work, but makes sense from a safety standpoint. I also don't know if these Routans will throw & store codes without setting off the CEL like "real" Volkswagens can do. If so, then I would think that might cause the remote start not to work even without necessarily seeing a CEL.


----------



## 01MK4wagon (Nov 26, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> Not sure what's going on with your cluster, but electrical seems like a good guess. As for the remote start not working, i have found ours doesn't work if there is a check engine light. Not sure if it doesn't work with all CELs, or if it's specific codes thrown that causes the remote start not to work, but makes sense from a safety standpoint. I also don't know if these Routans will throw & store codes without setting off the CEL like "real" Volkswagens can do. If so, then I would think that might cause the remote start not to work even without necessarily seeing a CEL.


Thank You very much for your help, took it to the dealer and they replaced the battery , seems like it solved the problem and 1 came up sometimes when i start the car the windshield wiper turn on once.


----------

